# cravings



## pinkpanter

Hi,

I have heard that in the U.S. people joke that pregnant women crave prickles and icecream. Do you joke about specific cravings in your country or it is believed that different pregnant women crave different food?


----------



## Artrella

*Pinkita!! *  Yes, we joke a lot about that!  We say for instance, "Traele frutillas a tu señora, a ver si el pibe le sale con cara de frutilla"...and so on with everything the pregnant woman wants...


----------



## NTFS

H!
here in the Philippines it's like a belief that when women are pregnant they crave for food (usually sour food like unripe mangoes, etc.). it is also a belief that the child will have some of the characteristics (usually physical) of the food that she usually eats when pregnant. for example, if her child has a dark complexion they will say that it's because the mother ate black cherries or chocolates during conception, those sorts of things. Our term for that is "Paglilihi", I don't think that there is a translation for that. 

Saludos! 
NTFS


----------



## gotitadeleche

Well, jokes aside, my grandmother actually had cravings, and did eat, charcoal each time she was pregnant. There is actually a name for the medical condition where people crave odd foods, but I can't remember at the moment what it is called.


----------



## belén

In Spain the saying is similar to the one in the Philippines, the difference is that if the mother doesn't eat whatever she is craving for, they say the baby will have a birthmark of the food she didn't eat, they call that marks "antojos" and people try to find the food in the shapes of the moles, freckles, etc.

B


----------



## julieb01

Hello everybody, in France, when a woman wants to eat strawberries, we say that she is pregnant !


----------



## mzg

HI
The name is PICA in Enlglish. This texts uses it but the name in Spanish is MALACIA

EMBARAZO

Según Goñi (1997).  Otros síntomas son: aumento de la sensibilidad de las mamas, cansancio, nauseas, sensibilidad a los olores, mayor frecuencia en la micción, cambios de humor y aumento de peso, *ciertas mujeres también experimentan deseos de sustancias pocos usuales, como hielo, arcilla, etc., esta situación llamada pica, * puede ser indicativa de una insuficiencia de hierro u otros nutrientes.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

When my sister was pregnant, she was walking down a street and suddenly stopped in front of a baker's window. She stood there staring at some buns filled with cream (bambas de nata) as if she hadn't eaten for a week, so her mother-in-law went into the shop and bought some buns for her. Later we found out that her sugar glucose was low, so her body asked for it!

I am not superstitious, but I'm glad my niece doesn't have a face like a bun!


----------



## Lancel0t

Just a follow-up to what NTFS already mentioned, here in our country we also believe that the cravings of a pregnant women can be transferred or shared with her husband. Usually when the woman is craving for some fruits, those fruits are off-season and they are very difficult to find thus the husband will have a very hardtime looking for that fruit just to satisfy his wife.


----------



## Merlin

I just got married last MAY. Oh boy! It's really hard when my wife is craving for food. She'll wake me up in the middle of the night to buy certain fruits or food. And the hardest part is when "Paglilihi" or conception is transferred to the husband. I'm telling you guys it's hard. I'm craving for food. I feel sick every morning. I throw up once in a while. I can't even understand what I feel sometimes.

We also believe that if a pregnant woman ate a twin banana, she will have twin babies. We have more but I can't think of it right now. I'll just post them later.


----------



## meili

In our city, if a pregnant woman craves for food (usually out of season or difficult to find!) we call her 'entojada'.  We call the cravings 'entojo'.
My male cousin is white that you will mistake him for being a baby girl.  Her mother said that during conception, she usually craves for _pan monay_ (a bread that is round and big and is very white and sweet).


----------



## solecito

Ding!!! I have to write everything again the net went out!! OK deep breath,,,here we go again.
Acá en México también hay la creencia de que si no le das algún antojo a la embarzada el niño saldrá con cara de lo que sea que no le diste o trajiste, lo cual es una muy buena manera de chantajear al marido. Y a los niños chiquitos se tiene la supertición ( y le llamo así por que no hay evidencia que la sustente) de que también hay que darles lo que se les antoje aunque sea a probar nada más por que si no se les rompe la hiel (????) no sabría explicarles lo que significa, se más o menos la idea, sería que se enfermaría de algo,¡ pero no sé qué! Saluditos a todos.


----------



## Merlin

meili said:
			
		

> In our city, if a pregnant woman craves for food (usually out of season or difficult to find!) we call her 'entojada'. We call the cravings 'entojo'.
> My male cousin is white that you will mistake him for being a baby girl. Her mother said that during conception, she usually craves for _pan monay_ (a bread that is round and big and is very white and sweet).


 
I remember my brother upon reading your post. My mom said she used to crave for "_Balut_" and she believe that's the reason why my brother is hairy. He have this thick hairs on his legs and chest. As for me, my mom said she craved for Chicken "_Adobo_" and that's why I like chicken. Either fried,_ adobo_, _tinola_ and other recipies about chicken. Luckily I'm not chicken hearted


----------



## modgirl

gotitadeleche said:
			
		

> Well, jokes aside, my grandmother actually had cravings, and did eat, charcoal each time she was pregnant. There is actually a name for the medical condition where people crave odd foods, but I can't remember at the moment what it is called.


 
Good heavens!  Charcoal is not food.  I would think that would be extremely dangerous both to her body and that of her unborn baby.  Perhaps her body was deficient in some nutrient?


----------



## modgirl

meili said:
			
		

> My male cousin is white that you will mistake him for being a baby girl.


 
Do you mean *right *(as in correct) instead of *white*, by chance?




> *Her* mother said that during conception, she usually craves for _pan monay_ (a bread that is round and big and is very white and sweet).


 
To whom is *her *referring?  I'm a bit confused.


----------



## meili

modgirl said:
			
		

> Do you mean *right *(as in correct) instead of *white*, by chance?


No, that is *white *alright. You know, most Asian males have brown skin (_moreno_) and my cousin is just unusually white - just like the complexion of most of our females. 



			
				modgirl said:
			
		

> To whom is *her *referring? I'm a bit confused.


Sorry, this is wrong here.. This should have been *His*.  (My mind is working faster than my fingers, that is why!)  Sorry I got you confused!


----------



## modgirl

meili said:
			
		

> No, that is *white *alright.


 
Oh, okay.  I think, then, the word *so* will help make your sentence clearer:

My male cousin is* so* white that you will mistake him for being a baby girl.

However, it's interesting that females would be so much lighter in complexion than males!  I'd never heard that.


----------



## meili

modgirl said:
			
		

> My male cousin is* so* white that you will mistake him for being a baby girl.However, it's interesting that females would be so much lighter in complexion than males! I'd never heard that.


I have opted to write 'so' before white when I added my post but didn't.  I thought that by adding 'so' to it will give the impression that my cousin is very white! hehehe.. Should have said instead _My male cousin has a fairer complexion_ or so... 
Yes, most of our males has darker complexion than females - especially in the provinces - since most males work in the fields, under the sun.


----------



## modgirl

meili said:
			
		

> I have *opted* to write 'so' before white when I added my post but didn't.


 
(Sorry, I don't mean to constantly point out errors because, on the whole, your English is very good! But I thought I should mention something else.)

*Opted *means that you actually did write it. I believe the word you want is *intended*.

E.g. I *intended* to write you a letter, but I became busy and never got around to doing it.

I wasn't sure whether to wear a blue or green blouse; I *opted* for the blue one.



> I thought that by adding 'so' to it will give the impression that my cousin is very white!


 
When you added the word *that*, the sentence then required the word *so*.

You could also have written: My male cousin is white* so* you *may* mistake him for being a baby girl.



> Yes, most of our males has darker complexion than females - especially in the provinces - since most males work in the fields, under the sun.


 
Ah, but as babies, aren't the males generally as light as the females?


----------



## meili

modgirl said:
			
		

> (Sorry, I don't mean to constantly point out errors because, on the whole, your English is very good! But I thought I should mention something else.)


No modgirl, Ah-uh! You are doing a very good job. (I was always confident with my English but I know that some (or most) of the words are just out-of-place, hehehe.  Thank you so much!)



			
				modgirl said:
			
		

> Ah, but as babies, aren't the males generally as light as the females?


I am sorry modgirl, I can not give you a straight answer here because I-DON'T-HAVE-ANY-IDEA! Sorry! But I know that they come out very pink and so so so cute! Ah, and yes, male and female babies are the same in complexion.
As to my cousin, you see, he is already 20 years old now and our Grandfather still calls him 'manicure' (since most gays in our community does manicuring (is that a word?) for a living).  But he is a certified man and is in college now but I myself is jealous with his skin tone.   {In my case, my Mother said she has craved for Coca-Cola , but I am not so dark, ok? Just morena. }


----------



## gotitadeleche

modgirl said:
			
		

> Good heavens!  Charcoal is not food.  I would think that would be extremely dangerous both to her body and that of her unborn baby.  Perhaps her body was deficient in some nutrient?



Well, my grandmother lived into her 80s, and her three children turned out OK. My father died in his 60s from cancer, but the other two siblings are still alive and well at 80 years old. 

Actually, you can buy charcoal caps in the health food stores to take when you have intestinal gas or upset stomache. It absorbs the toxins. It is not something you should take too much of or too often because it can also absorb nutrients.

I belive you are right about the nutrient deficiency, I think I remember reading that it is some nutritional deficiency that leads to this medical condition.


----------



## Merlin

gotitadeleche said:
			
		

> Actually, you can buy charcoal caps in the health food stores to take when you have intestinal gas or upset stomache. _It absorbs the toxins._ It is not something you should take too much of or too often because it can also absorb nutrients.


I think this is true. Although it's kinda out of the topic, we use charcoal to remove smell in the fridge. We simply put a small piece about a size of a grape. No smell at all


----------



## Mita

Here we joke, too. But I think there is not a specific craving, it's different depending on the woman. But pickles and chocolate are common.
In my case... well, I'm just 16!! But I have cravings!!  heheh... I think I have psychological pregnancy : pizza, meringue, chocolate, potato crisps, alfajores (how do you say that in English?? "two biscuits filled with a type of sweet spread made by boiling milk and sugar together"... that's too long)... I am always craving something.  
When a woman craves some specific food, we joke saying say she's pregnant.


			
				pinkpanter said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I have heard that in the U.S. people joke that pregnant women crave prickles *did you mean pickles?? prickles...* .and icecream. Do you joke about specific cravings in your country or it is believed that different pregnant women crave different food?


----------



## Merlin

On the other hand, do you believe that pregnant women are lucky charm? In the philippines, they say that pregnant women are lucky charms. Do you guys have this kind of belief in your respective countfys? I'm just curious.....


----------

